# Planting Catnip



## Nautilus (Nov 21, 2019)

It seemed like a good idea at first but then the addicts moved in and took over.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2019)

So funny. I had 3 cats over the years and I grew catnip and none of them liked the stuff.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 21, 2019)

I grow it and my cat loves it. It was purchased with about 5 or 6 other herbs and before it was planted it sat on our back deck where our cat would knock it down and go crazy in it.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 21, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So funny. I had 3 cats over the years and I grew catnip and none of them liked the stuff.



I read somewhere that there are a small percentage of cats that don't care for it.

But mine do!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

I wouldn't dare grow it outdoors, all the cats in the neighborhood would move into my back yard.  I buy my cats the dry kind and they all love it.  They do get aggressive and territorial around the catnip.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

My cats used to love it. Even the dog, watching them bite it would try, but it didn't work for her. 

I did find that, like most of the mint family it was somewhat invasive.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My cats used to love it. Even the dog, watching them bite it would try, but it didn't work for her.
> 
> I did find that, like most of the mint family it was somewhat invasive.



Some friends gave me a few plants some years ago and they grew fine for several years. I had a fence around them so the cats couldn't get to them and destroy them, but they died eventually. 

They were under a black walnut so maybe that's why (some plants are okay under them, some are not) although they did fine for several years.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

A bunch of spaced-out cats! I could never grow it. I tried transplanting growing plants and they died. Seeds never germinated. BTW -  I remember reading or hearing a while back that 30% of cats do not react to catnip.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My cats used to love it. Even the dog, watching them bite it would try, but it didn't work for her.
> 
> I did find that, *like most of the mint family it was somewhat invasive*.


That's ANOTHER reason why I didn't grow it, besides being invaded by all the cats in my subdivision.  And I really wanted to grow mint, love the smell.


----------

